# Mùi Cao Su Và Cách Khắc Phục



## Dungtran (24/12/19)

Mùi cao su là trong những mùi đặc trưng của những nệm mới, mặc dù với mùi này không ảnh hưởng đến tính mạng người dùng ngay, nhưng nó lại là mùi khiến bạn khó chịu chẳng thể yên giấc, làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe lâu dài.

Cùng Tatana hiểu rõ hơn về mùi cao su này qua bài viết dưới nhé!

*Nệm có mùi là do đâu?*
Có phải bạn khá ngạc nhiên khi mùi cao su khó chịu khi mới mua sản phẩm về? điều này có thể làm bạn khá ngạc nhiên và lo lắng về tính an toàn bởi tấm nệm được nhiều người ca tục này.

Nhưng, hiện tượng có mùi cao su là điều bình thường cho một sản phẩm mới. Vì trong tất khâu sản xuất mặc dù đã được xử lý trong môi trường khắt khe nhưng ít nhiều vẫn còn tồn đọng ít mùi cao su. Và mùi hôi hắc này sẽ tự động biến mất trong 10 ngày đến 1 tháng sử dụng.

Mặc dù mùi cao su có thể tự nhiên biến mất trong khoảng thời gian, nhưng không phải bất kì ai cũng có thể chịu được trong thời gian này.
Và cách đơn giản là loại bỏ chúng ra khỏi căn phòng ngay, áp dụng một số mẹo sau để nhanh chóng loại bỏ mùi cao su nha.

*Cách khử mùi hiệu quả*
Sau khi mua nệm về, thông thường bạn nên loại bỏ tất cả các ni long, sau đó đặt nệm ở nơi thoáng mát nhất, điều này sẽ giúp tấm nệm mới giảm thiều được tối đa mùi cao su cách hiệu quả nhất và có thể khiến nệm loại bỏ được được sự bí, ẩm của nệm.

Trong trường hợp nệm vẫn nặng mùi khiến bạn cảm thấy khó chịu, bạn có thể sử dụng phấn rôm, là cách có thể nói đây là cách đơn giản mà lại hiệu quả cao. Phấn rôm các tác dụng hút ẩm cực tốt và khả năng khử mùi hôi hiệu quả.
Bạn có thể dùng một ít phấn rôm, xoa đều trên bề mặt nệm, giúp phấn ngấm vào và sau đó dùng khăn ẩm lau lại.






_Sử dụng phấn rôm để hút ẩm và mùi hôi nệm_​
Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể sử dụng baking soda để khử mùi cao su, nổi tiếng là nguyên liệu để làm trắng và loại mùi hôi cực hiệu quả, vì vậy bạn có thể xoa một ít lên bề mặt nệm trong 30 phút và cảm nhận hiệu quả cực tốt mà baking soda mang lại.






_Nổi tiếng với việc tẩy trắng và hút mùi hôi hiệu quả_​
Lưu ý rằng, với tất cả các dòng nệm, dù ở bất cứ trường hợp nào bạn cũng không nên phơi nắng, vì nhiệt sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến cấu trúc, chất lượng nệm sau này.

Áp dụng với những nguyên liệu siêu dễ tìm này, bạn sẽ chẳng ngại với mùi đặc trưng của dòng nệm này nữa.


----------

